# What security setup do you have now?



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Hi,

What security setup do you have now? This includes the router/hardware-firewall, antivirus, software-firewall, anti-malware, anti-executable, and other categories like Sandboxie.


----------



## zx10guy (Mar 30, 2008)

SonicWall TZ400W as my edge router/firewall. SonicWall E6500 for my internal firewall. Cisco ASA5505 as the gatekeeper to gain access to my management network. I don't run any additional security software other than what is built into Windows. But I do run Faronics Deep Freeze on all devices I use routinely to connect to the Internet.


----------



## Johnny b (Nov 7, 2016)

Running Puppy Linux from a Live DVD. 
It has a firewall.
Using a NAT router.
Recently supplied with a modem that also has a firewall and a NAT router incorporated in it.
edit: Running Firefox with NoScript. Adblock Plus, and Ghostery

No longer use any MS Windows operating systems connected to the Internet or any network. I do keep the MSE and MBAM up to date on several stand alone Win 7 systems just in case something that's attached like a flash drive has gotten infected.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Just in case you're wondering, posting your security configuration will not get you attacked, if the attacker doesn't know your IP. Then, after obtaining your IP, to breach your network, they would then have to bypass your NAT router or hardware firewall. There is a way to do that, if they have breached an upstream router/switch, but that is rare. And the attacker needs to know where you are heading at that moment.


----------



## RT (Aug 20, 2000)

Since getting Windows 10 this year, the Dell came with a trial of McAfee LiveSafe - trial expired, I did not subscribe but it's running (so not updated, I guess.) But still, on the rare occasion, asks me if I really want to visit a website, so I don't.
McAfee WebAdvisor icon is visible on the top browser bar.

Windows Defender is up to date and active, Windows firewall on.

I run Malwarebytes (free) once a month.

Same with Glary Utilities, more as a clean up and maintenance, but it does have a malware scan.

Cable internet service goes to cable modem, then to an older Belkin router for WiFi (secured, it says) just for access to the Roku, and my family/friends phones, should they need it atm.
No network to speak of, only one computer user in the house.

Also occasionally visit Steve Gibson's (possibly the most paranoid guy on the web) GRC site and run/installed the free things. That might all be out date stuff now though, some stuff won't work with Win 10.

Firefox, AdBlock Plus (free), and I let Windows Update just do it's thing on auto.
Dell updates too.

No probs so far.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

For Windows 7 I use the built-in Firewall, Malwarebytes Premium (for real-time Malware protection) and Micro$oft Security Essentials (aka MSE; for real-time Anti-Virus protection.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Hi Managed. I thought MalwareBytes is now both an anti-malware and anti-virus now. Should you be running both MBAM and MSE?


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Hi lunarlander. I think it's ok to run both, I've never had a problem.

See this post on MBAM's forum :- https://forums.malwarebytes.com/top...3-frequently-asked-questions/#comment-1077438


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Hi Managed, Thanks for the link.


----------



## TazDingo (Nov 5, 2018)

I've been using Eset Smart Security for a while now. So far I'm really happy with it.


----------



## LordTootsieRoll (Nov 11, 2018)

I have a SonicWall TZ 205 router. 

For Windows, I run Windows Defender (it's actually really good on the latest builds of 10) and that also handles the firewall. All of the Windows computers are on an Active Directory domain, so I just manage it with Group Policy.

On my Linux servers, I run Sophos for Linux and ufw for the software firewall. Patch management is simply done by adding a cron job at 12:00 AM that does "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get upgrade -y". I like to live dangerously.  No problems yet!


----------



## Mr. Newton (Aug 26, 2006)

Malwarebytes Premium for years now with no problems ever.
Running Windows 7.
I also use a NAT router.
Run a daily scheduled Malwarebytes scan.
Nothing from Microsoft.
From my past experience I have the correct protection for my needs.
It's now a non issue to me and has been that way for years.
Life is good.


----------



## elevano (Nov 15, 2018)

zx10guy said:


> SonicWall TZ400W as my edge router/firewall. SonicWall E6500 for my internal firewall. Cisco ASA5505 as the gatekeeper to gain access to my management network. I don't run any additional security software other than what is built into Windows. But I do run Faronics Deep Freeze on all devices I use routinely to connect to the Internet.


Agree with you.


----------



## TOGG (Apr 2, 2002)

On Windows 7 I use an Arris router provided by my ISP (Virgin Media), Eset Internet Security and a registered copy of Sandboxie, which allows me to have several programs running sandboxed at the same time. 

I occasionally run scans with AdAware and SuperAntispyware free versions but they don't find anything, probably because Eset has anti spyware modules. I also have a little on demand tool called Trojan Remover which I bought very cheaply many years ago at the height of the outbreak of worms and trojans that were crashing Microsoft systems worldwide. It is still being updated regularly and runs a scan of the places malware may lurk at each startup and I also use it to scan downloaded files. 

I have no idea if this program is effective (it had an approving mention in an issue of Windows Secrets some time ago though I've never seen any formal tests). However, if it does no harm I may as well keep it.


----------



## xerses (Jul 14, 2017)

Hello everyone, I use BTS+Malwarebytes P.+Heimdal/Thor+Voodoo-Shield Pro.
For maintance I use WiseCare 365 Pro.
My router is a New Technicolor with the latest security, so my ISP claims anyway.
Sorry I forgot: I am running Windows 10 Home 1809.


----------



## Chuck22 (Nov 30, 2003)

Windows 7 64 Professional using its firewall, Malwarebytes Premium 3.6.1, Avira Antivirus Pro / Browser Safety Pro.
Occasionally will run MRT (Microsoft malware removal tool) about every other month or so--just checking.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Using a Chromebox with Chrome OS and Chrome browser.


----------



## SillyBilly1 (Dec 20, 2018)

Kaspersky antivirus, Surfshark VPN, uBlock origin & 1password extensions on Chrome.


----------

